# Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2021 (04. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Februar 2021)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von drei Preisen gewinnen:

Corsair Icue H100i Elite Capellix (CW-9060046-WW):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair 500D (CC-9011208-WW):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro SL (CMH16GX4M2D3600C18):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Optional: Gebt an, über welchen der drei Preise ihr  euch besonders freuen würdet. Dann versuche ich, die Preise unter den drei ausgelosten Gewinnern so zu verteilen, dass möglichst viele ihren Wunschpreis erhalten. Ihr erhaltet dadurch aber keinen Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Preis!*

Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. 7 Stunden Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst   Feedback zur Aktion bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 375.000 Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der drei Preise zu    qualifizieren.
- Sammelt mehr Punkte, um eure Gewinnchance zu erhöhen. Jeder Punkt entspricht einem Los, mit z. B. 750.000 Punkten habt ihr also doppelt so viele Lose und damit eine doppelt so hohe Gewinnchance als mit 375.000 Punkten.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. Februar 2021)

Bin dabei und würde den RAM oder die Wasserkühlung gewinnen wollen   









						zeroc00l User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for zeroc00l. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Skajaquada (1. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei, fände das Gehäuse recht schick. https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1154062


----------



## dackmo (1. Februar 2021)

Bin natürlich auch am Start. 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=863940


----------



## Nono15 (1. Februar 2021)

klar mach ich wieder mit  
vielen dank an die tolle aktion, die ihr wieder ins leben gerufen habt - und wie schon die letzten 4 jahre gilt auch wieder 2021: "...und mögen die stanford-server, die hard-und software und ausreichend wu´s mit uns sein ..." 



https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=712629


----------



## Premium95 (1. Februar 2021)

da mache ich auch mit 









						Pr3mium User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Pr3mium. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Traylite (1. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei. 








						Traylite User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Traylite. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Februar 2021)

Na dann ... auf ein Neues ! https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=659825


----------



## Schussmann (1. Februar 2021)

na wie immer mit dabei








						schussmann User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for schussmann. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for A.Meier-PS3. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Geht doch gar nicht ohne so einen alten Falthasen wie mich.


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2021)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Bin dabei und würde den RAM oder die Wasserkühlung gewinnen wollen


EOC-Link nicht vergessen, sonst bist Du nicht im Lostopf. 

Mache natürlich mit: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=371390.


----------



## JayTea (1. Februar 2021)

JayTea User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for JayTea. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Am liebsten ist mir der RAM, dann das Gehäuse und dann die Kühlung.


----------



## DOcean (1. Februar 2021)

dabei:








						DOcean User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DOcean. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Gehäuse


----------



## Udragor (1. Februar 2021)

Da bin ich auch dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1022793


----------



## Audilemans (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer ist da nicht gerne dabei
Ich würde mich über das Gehäuse freuen... 
Audilemans User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## TheNewNow (1. Februar 2021)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Falls ich das Glück habe zu gewinnen, würde ich mich über das Gehäuse freuen









						Now User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Now. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## jerol (1. Februar 2021)

Werde auch wieder mit machen








						Amrateru User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Amrateru. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## bastian123f (1. Februar 2021)

Und auch wieder dabei. Auch wenn ich leider nicht mit voller Leistung mitfalten kann.









						bastian123f User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for bastian123f. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Anthropos (1. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei. Falls ich ein Gewinner-Los ziehen sollte, hätte ich gerne den RAM.   

Humanist1986 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Research (1. Februar 2021)

Hab gestern meinen Ersatz-Not-RAM eingebaut.

Kann also auch wieder.

Bis zum 4. Kann ich sogar am RAM drehen.

Das Gehäuse wäre sehr nett.
Dann kann ich nach der nächsten Aufrüstung eine weitere GPU zum Falten nutzen.









						Research User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Research. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Februar 2021)

kampfschaaaf User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Tanoths (1. Februar 2021)

Bin auch wieder dabei und würde mich über das Gehäuse sehr freuen.









						Tanoths User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Tanoths. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (1. Februar 2021)

Ich reihe mich gerne mit ein 









						EaStBaYtiGeR User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for EaStBaYtiGeR. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Rick (2. Februar 2021)

mew151 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for mew151. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Murenius (2. Februar 2021)

Bin auch wieder dabei  









						Murenius User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Murenius. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## NatokWa (2. Februar 2021)

Bin wie immer dabei, mein Rechner läuft gerade sowiso 24/7 mit F@H um das Zimmer wo er steht auf 20° zu halten .... Heizung packt das net da die ganze Heizanlage nicht mehr die beste ist .....
Dank dem ganzen bin ich auch schon in die Top 50 vom Team aufgestiegen *g*

Mein kleines NUC wird dann auch durchlaufen mit der ollen 1080'er , das sind auch nochmal so 800k PPD  
Und wenn ich die 1050Ti aus dem ausgemusterten Audiorechner noch in mein Sys stecke ..... nochmal etwa 300K PPD pro Tag mehr denke ich  . Mal basteln heut Abend 









						NatokWa User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for NatokWa. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## big-maec (2. Februar 2021)

Los geht`s, bin ja eh schon beim folding dabei, mit meinem Rechner. Das Corsair 500D (CC-9011208-WW) wäre mein Favorit.









						big-maec User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for big-maec. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Crujach (2. Februar 2021)

Ich reihe mich hier ein.  Und mehr RAM wäre klasse.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1200619





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2021)

Auch wenn euch das alle überraschen wird  Ich mache mit









						TheWasp User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for TheWasp. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Affenrasierer (2. Februar 2021)

Dann mache ich auch mal mit 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1206479


----------



## AMDJunkie (2. Februar 2021)

Guter Grund mal wieder zu folden 








						L4zyPangolin User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for L4zyPangolin. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Würde mich am meisten über die Kompakt-WaKü freuen.


----------



## _LS_ (2. Februar 2021)

Ich schließe mich auch wieder an: 








						_LS_ User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for _LS_. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Da ich bereits ein relativ neues Gehäuse habe und vermutlich bald auf eine Custom-Wasserkühlung wechseln werde, wäre mir der RAM am liebsten.


----------



## Tranceangel2k (2. Februar 2021)

immer dabei...
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=516149


----------



## farming (2. Februar 2021)

Dann schließe ich mich auch mal an:









						Ratiofarming User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ratiofarming. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. Februar 2021)

Bin natürlich auch am Start
Edit: Würde mich über die WAKÜ freuen.









						Ramonx56 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ramonx56. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Paxx_277 (2. Februar 2021)

Ich bin gerne dabei und interessiert am RAM-Kit

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1206537


----------



## H31180Y (2. Februar 2021)

Nabend, beim Gewinnspiel nehme ich auch gerne teil. Sollte ich gewinnen, dann würde ich mich über die Corsair H100i Wakü freuen. Mein i7-10700K wird zwar ausreichend per Luft gekühlt, aber ne Wakü würde das nochmal auf nen ganz anderes Level heben.









						H31180Y User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for H31180Y. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## IT-Nik (2. Februar 2021)

Gern dabei: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1115686
Würde mich über das Gehäuse freuen.


----------



## pro78 (2. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1105027


----------



## wolf7 (2. Februar 2021)

ich bin auch dabei, der PC läuft eh. https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=293721


----------



## Horschtl84 (2. Februar 2021)

am Start








						Horschtl84 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Horschtl84. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Katajama73 (2. Februar 2021)

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei:









						Katajama User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Katajama. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				








__





						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org


----------



## ursmii (2. Februar 2021)

bin dabei und gerne in absteigender freude
- memory
- wakü
- case
gut falt!   









						ursmii User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ursmii. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Stiwi89 (3. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei








						Stiwi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Stiwi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## robatkub (3. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei








						Saftpresse99 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Saftpresse99. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Lord_Eisenhoden (3. Februar 2021)

Hab mich extra für die Aktion hier angemeldet, da ich es ne gute Sache finde: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1206468


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (3. Februar 2021)

Ja denn - lasst uns Proteine falten... https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=524791


----------



## Mandroid74 (3. Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch mal einen Falter angeschmissen 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1206536


----------



## ADGMike (3. Februar 2021)

Ich bin gerne wieder dabei.
=ADG=Mike_GERMANY


----------



## EggoHH (3. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch gerne dabei. Da nutzen wir den PC mal für was sinnvolles 








						EggoHH User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for EggoHH. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## jumperm (3. Februar 2021)

Da meine Grafikkarte fürs Gaming zu schwach ist, kann sie hier gute Dienste verrichten.








						JumperM User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for JumperM. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## XeloGTX (3. Februar 2021)

Bin auch wieder dabei und mache meine Heizung aus ^^









						Kess_Eleven User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Kess_Eleven. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## smcje (3. Februar 2021)

back again:
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839692


----------



## Apollo4244 (3. Februar 2021)

Ich schließe mich hier auch noch an  :

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1191614


----------



## JimboJimi85 (3. Februar 2021)

auch am Start









						JimboJimi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for JimboJimi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## merkur1978 (3. Februar 2021)

Auch gerne mit dabei! 









						Merkur1978 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Merkur1978. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## knightmare80 (3. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei, muss nur fleißig umbauen... wie immer...









						Knightmare80 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Knightmare80. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Pilochun (3. Februar 2021)

Zur Stelle.
Pilochun User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Hecht81 (3. Februar 2021)

Da ich sowieso schon mitfalte, mach ich doch auch beim Gewinnspiel mit 😁
Am meisten würde ich mich über die RAM-Riegel freuen 👍🏻









						Hecht81 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Hecht81. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Octopoth (3. Februar 2021)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=367036


----------



## voodoman (3. Februar 2021)

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## K33pSm1l1ng (3. Februar 2021)

Am meisten würde ich mich über den Arbeitsspeicher freuen 









						HolgiiiFe User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for HolgiiiFe. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## rhalin (3. Februar 2021)

Ach, gehts schon wieder los?   Dann mache ich auch mal wieder mit 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=722827


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2021)

Bin dabei









						DKK007 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DKK007. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Kriege aber erst am Sonntag F@H neugestartet.


----------



## newdeal (3. Februar 2021)

Gute Aktion!









						newdeal User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for newdeal. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## sug4r (3. Februar 2021)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=688030

Gern dabei!


----------



## Martok_RKN (3. Februar 2021)

Martok vom Team Rechenkraft [RKN]








						Martok-PS3 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Martok-PS3. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Am besten mehr Arbeitsspeicher für die Berechnungen: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro SL (CMH16GX4M2D3600C18)
Overclocking erfasst meine WU's vom  PCGH Team nicht, ihr müsst auf meinem Folding Profil gucken
Martok-PS3

Ah ich habe jetzt einen extra Account für das PCGH Team bekommen. Wieder was dazu gelernt.








						Martok-PS3 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Martok-PS3. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Ogami (3. Februar 2021)

Da mach ich mit...









						Ogami User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ogami. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## c00LsPoT (3. Februar 2021)

Bin dabei. 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=725296


----------



## Makajosch (4. Februar 2021)

Dabei!









						Makajosch User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Makajosch. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Pommesgabel (4. Februar 2021)

Bin auch wie immer mit am Start!
Frohes Falten euch allen.









						Pommesgabel User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Pommesgabel. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## foglhaus (4. Februar 2021)

Da bin ich dabei! https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1206581

Am besten gefällt mir der RAM. Ich bin aber mit jedem Gewinn zufrieden.


----------



## hornhautman (4. Februar 2021)

Ronny User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ronny. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (4. Februar 2021)

ich will auch was gewinnen 
Total übersehen, dass die Faltwochen schon gestartet sind ...

Meine Priorität:
1) Wasserkühlung , 2) RAM, 3) Gehäuse

Danke









						Buffalo-Phil User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Buffalo-Phil. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## kaidwar (4. Februar 2021)

Bin auch endlich mal dabei 









						Kaidwar User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Kaidwar. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Special_k (4. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!

Das ist mein erstes mal im PCGH Team ()
Frohes Falten!!! ))









						Norbert_Dee User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Norbert_Dee. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Bobo13 (4. Februar 2021)

Bin acuh dabei https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1206580


----------



## Kitty26 (4. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei. > https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839552

Am besten wäre der Ram (Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro SL (CMH16GX4M2D3600C18).


----------



## Gsonz (4. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei. Am meisten würde ich mich über das Gehäuse freuen.









						Gsonz User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Gsonz. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## alextest (4. Februar 2021)

bin auch wieder dabei 









						alextest User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for alextest. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## def_rwe (4. Februar 2021)

.. mal wieder ein guter Grund das Büro zu heizen








						radwar User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for radwar. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## CohenCohenson (4. Februar 2021)

Bin dabei,  https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1206889
aber die 375k Pkt. werde ich nicht knacken, da is mein Rechner zu schwach bzw. will ich ihn nicht solange wie dafür nötig wäre laufen lassen.


----------



## Flachlandhiker (4. Februar 2021)

Na da bin ich dann auch mal dabei!



> https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1136380


----------



## cooldie86 (4. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei, freue mich über alles.









						palme889 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for palme889. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## LCDR_M (4. Februar 2021)

Ich schließe mich an und bin auch dabei.









						Batman User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Batman. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## DrDave (4. Februar 2021)

Auch wieder mit dabei
Für den Fall der Fälle:
AIO>Gehäuse>RAM








						DrDave User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DrDave. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## AdelskroneExport (4. Februar 2021)

Ich mach auch wieder mit:








						AdelskroneExport User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for AdelskroneExport. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## V1p3R0105 (4. Februar 2021)

Mit ein bisschen Verspätung! Würde mich über das Gehäuse oder die WaKü freuen!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=817645


----------



## MadRab (4. Februar 2021)

Ich mach auch mal mit, obwohl ich bestimmt nichts gewinnen werde, wenn man sieht, wieviel Rechenpower so manch einer hier mit in den Ring wirft. Aber hey! Es ist für einen guten Zweck.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1206868


----------



## phorix (5. Februar 2021)

Bin wieder dabei!









						Heisenwurscht User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Heisenwurscht. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## BruceBanana (5. Februar 2021)

Ich müsste f@h öfter laufen lassen...
Ne WaKü oder schnellererRAM wären schon nicht schlecht.








						BruceBanana User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for BruceBanana. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## AngryDude (5. Februar 2021)

Auch zum ersten mal dabei 









						AngryDude User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for AngryDude. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## raFINNiert (5. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch wieder mit von der Partie:








						raFINNiert User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for raFINNiert. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Freyn (5. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch wie jedes Jahr dabei.
Würde mich am meisten über die Wasserkühlung freuen!









						Freyn User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Freyn. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## philip-j-fry1974 (5. Februar 2021)

Ich bin wieder dabei.








						philip.j.fry User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for philip.j.fry. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## christianhartmann (5. Februar 2021)

Ich bin erstmals dabei.








						christian_hartmann User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for christian_hartmann. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## cx19 (5. Februar 2021)

ich bin der uwe und ich bin auch dabei!








						cx19 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for cx19. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Freuen würde ich mich über AIO oder Ram.


----------



## Blende8 (5. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=919825


----------



## H2Odaswasser (5. Februar 2021)

Und dabei!








						H2Odaswasser User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for H2Odaswasser. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## SirCero (5. Februar 2021)

Coole Aktion! Bin dabei.

Folding@Home2021 SeeYouLaterDude









						SeeYouLaterDude User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for SeeYouLaterDude. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## BuzzKillington (5. Februar 2021)

Bin auch noch da 








						BuzzKillington User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for BuzzKillington. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## dergunia (6. Februar 2021)

mach auch mit 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=739597


----------



## beastyboy79 (6. Februar 2021)

...dabei! 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_overtake.php?s=&u=696535


----------



## _Super61 (6. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei:









						Super61 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Super61. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Gehäuse hört sich gut an Versuche mein Glück


----------



## GT200b (6. Februar 2021)

Ich bin dann auch mal wieder dabei. Feuer Frei

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=736631


----------



## psychodad666 (6. Februar 2021)

psychodad666 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for psychodad666. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Nudrec (6. Februar 2021)

Hej zusammen,
ich melde mich auch mal an. Würde gerne das Gehäuse gewinnen.

Hier ist mein Link:








						Nudrec User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Nudrec. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Viel Glück euch allen


----------



## Doleo (6. Februar 2021)

Auch wenn meine Karten noch verborgt sind, wird mein Hauptrechner ab und zu mitmachen .








						Doleo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Doleo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Präferenz: Kühling > RAM > Gehäuse

lg


----------



## Doc-Dee (6. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch wieder mit am Start.
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1189073
Meine Präferenz: RAM > AiO > Gehäuse

Frohes Falten!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Lammiwings (6. Februar 2021)

Tolle Aktion, bei der ich mich gerne mit beteilige ! 








						Lammiwings User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Lammiwings. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Freuen würde ich mich am meisten über den Tower, alternativ über den RAM. Vor 1 Monat erst die H150i Elite Capellix erworben, da passe ich


----------



## der_yappi (6. Februar 2021)

Melde mich auch mal dazu...








						Yappi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Yappi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Chrissyx (6. Februar 2021)

Wie immer








						Chrissyx User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Chrissyx. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Firestriker (7. Februar 2021)

Versuch auch wieder mein Glück.
Firestriker User Summary - Folding@Home Stats


----------



## Holdie (7. Februar 2021)

Bin ebenfalls dabei. RAM wäre ganz nützlich 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=706885


----------



## bakizimo (7. Februar 2021)

Oh, diesmal hab ich die Aktion total verballert.
Nun gut, dann leiste ich diesmal einen kleineren Beitrag.

AIO>Gehäuse, mit dem Ram kann ich gerade nichts anfangen.









						bakizimo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for bakizimo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## MrMiles201 (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo PCGH-Team, danke für diese tolle Aktion!

Ich würde mich über den RAM sehr freuen.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=696667


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (7. Februar 2021)

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei. AIO wäre nice. Aber ansich auch nicht so wichtig.









						Blyatman User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Blyatman. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## cheesy426 (7. Februar 2021)

Würde mich sehr über RAM oder WaKü freuen








						Cheesy User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Cheesy. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Februar 2021)

wie immer mit von der partie!









						ReDD_1973 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ReDD_1973. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




und sollte das los durch zufall mich treffen, wäre ich am RAM interessiert.


----------



## F4M (8. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei!









						drewes.matthias User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for drewes.matthias. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## BullRage (8. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch mit zwei Clients dabei.
BullRage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aluavin (8. Februar 2021)

Dabei: RAM, AiO, Gehäuse in der Reihenfolge würden alle willkommen sein. Ram würden meine Pleb 3200 mhz module aufwerten. AiO würde den DarkRock4 ersetzen und Gehäuse würde zu miener Freundin wandern die derzeit ein CSL Case nutzt was es mal bei ebay kleinanzeigen gab









						Aluavin User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Aluavin. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2021)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=420877


----------



## Kermit500 (8. Februar 2021)

Immer noch dabei https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1189306


----------



## AnnoDADDY (8. Februar 2021)

AnnoDADDY User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for AnnoDADDY. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Bin dabei und hätte gerne das Case oder den RAM


----------



## Vahlok (8. Februar 2021)

Bin dabei: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1189454


----------



## OutOfNothing (8. Februar 2021)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=671266


----------



## realtarnschaf (9. Februar 2021)

Gute Aktion, ich bin zum ersten mal dabei.









						Tarnschaf User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Tarnschaf. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Falls ich gewinne, mit dem Tower könnte ich am meisten anfangen.


----------



## logy (9. Februar 2021)

hehe bin auch wieder da ^^








						logy- User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for logy-. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## TrueEvil (9. Februar 2021)

Ich bin diemal auch wieder dabei! Setup läuft auch etwas besser als beim letzten mal 








						TrueEvil User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for TrueEvil. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Aganyur (10. Februar 2021)

Ich würde mich vor allem über den RAM freuen, aber Anwendung würden bei mir wohl alle drei Preise finden!
Vielen Dank für die Aktion!









						Aganyur User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Aganyur. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## LittleFolder (10. Februar 2021)

Etwas spät diesmal aber falte eh durch^^

Der Ram, gefolgt von der AIO WK wären super im Falle des Falles.









						Shnarph User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Shnarph. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Galakt0r (10. Februar 2021)

Auch wieder dabei  https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=287906


----------



## RawTesQ (10. Februar 2021)

dabei dabei! Aio, Ram, Gehäuse in der Reihenfolge 









						RawTesQ User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for RawTesQ. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Grüße an alle Mitfalter <3


----------



## Dragon092 (11. Februar 2021)

Bin auch dabei 








						Dragon User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Dragon. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (11. Februar 2021)

Bin spät dran, aber hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig.








						Baltor_The_Folder User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Baltor_The_Folder. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## brooker (13. Februar 2021)

brooker User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for brooker. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Ich freue mich über jeden Gewinn!


----------



## Special_k (16. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Hab scheinbar mal wieder was verpasst... (passiert be mir oefter)

Wie siehts denn mit dem von Corsair ge-sponserten Gewinnspiel aus???
Gibts da schon ne Gewinner ziehung oder so?

Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## Katajama73 (17. Februar 2021)

Ja, die Gewinner wurden heute morgen durch eine persönliche Nachricht informiert


----------



## Skajaquada (17. Februar 2021)

Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch unbekannterweise!


----------



## Katajama73 (17. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch unbekannterweise!


Danke


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch unbekannterweise! 

Wer hat noch gewonnen ?


----------



## JayTea (19. Februar 2021)

Unerklärbarerweise ich nicht.  
Egal,  trotzdem! 
Glückwünsche an alle "richtigen" Gewinner!


----------



## big-maec (19. Februar 2021)

Ich auch nicht.     Habe aber Punkte gewonnen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Februar 2021)

Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern der folgenden Preise:
Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro SL (CMH16GX4M2D3600C18): Affenrasierer
Corsair Icue H100i Elite Capellix (CW-9060046-WW): Bumblebee
Corsair 500D (CC-9011208-WW): Katajama73

look here ...


----------



## voodoman (20. Februar 2021)

gz an die Gewinner!


----------



## Katajama73 (9. März 2021)

Hat zufällig schon jemand etwas von Corsair bekommen ?


----------



## Affenrasierer (10. März 2021)

Bislang leider nein, geht bestimmt noch etwas


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. März 2021)

Ich frage mal bei Corsair nach.


----------



## Katajama73 (10. März 2021)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich frage mal bei Corsair nach.


Super, danke


----------



## Katajama73 (14. März 2021)

Hat die Nachfrage bei Corsair etwas ergeben ?


----------



## Affenrasierer (17. März 2021)

Habe soeben von DHL Express eine SMS bekommen, dass das Paket heute ankommt. Vielen Dank nochmal !


----------



## Skajaquada (16. September 2021)

Dann geht es mal wieder los, lassen wie die Maschinen glühen!!! 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1154062


----------

